# Ideen für Werbe-Kampagne Software Firma gesucht.



## julchen (6. September 2007)

Hallo,
ich brauche mal ein paar kreative Einfälle von euch. Ich möchte ein Roll-Up Banner erstellen für eine Software Firma. Das Banner sollte vom Foto her auffällig sein. Ich habe schon Grundideen, mir fehlts aber am letzten Kick.

Vorabinfos: Die Werbung soll wiederspiegeln, dass die Software effizient, flexibel in der Anpassung und innovativ ist. Es müsste aber von der Werbung her auffallen.

a) Ich suche Bilder über Objekte des täglichen Alltags, die effizient sind. Also Dinge wo man denkt, die sind simpel, darauf hätte ich auch kommen können.
b) Ich habe ein Foto - Rückansicht eines Mannes mit einer Glatze. Dazu fehlt mir der passende Spruch.
c) Ich habe eine Spruch "Normal kann jeder" - dazu fehlt mir ein passendes Bild.

Wer kann mir seine spontanen Ideen mitteilen.

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## Gr00pi (6. September 2007)

Gutn Morgen,

also ich hab mir mal eben was einfallen lassen. Erstma noch kurz ein Tipp, wie man auch kreativ arbeiten kann. Ich hab das jetzt so gemacht, dass ich mir die Attribute der Glatze angechaut hab: Glatt, glänzend, leer etc. Dann die Anforderungen angeschaut: Effizient etc. 
Ich versuch dann erstma immer einfach wirken zu lassen und zu kombinieren.
Herausgekommen ist dann: Mann mit Glatze als Bild, drunter steht: Auch mit weniger glänzen. 
Sparseimkeit und Effizienz stehen da im Vordergrund. Die Glatze sollte dann natürlich auch dementsprechend glänzen. 

Zu: normal kann jeder fällt mir ein, dass es ein möglichst zentrales Motiv geben sollte, mit viel gleicher Farbe. Als nicht ernst gemeintes Beispiel könntest du dir einen Golfspieler vorstellen: Ganz kurzer, hellgrüner Rasen, der Golfspieler trägt meinetwegen eine Farbe die sehr kontrastreich zum Grün ist, z.B ein leuchtendes Orange, das fällt schon mal auf. Die orangene Farbe nimmst du dann wiede auf und gibst ihm statt nem Golfschläger ein Baguette in die Hand, das ist hell bräunlich/orange und passt zum Golfspieler. Oder du machst ihn in Graustufen und nur das Baguette farbig, dann tritt das Außergewöhnliche mehr in den Vordergund. 
Versuchs immer mit Kombinationen und kleinen Themen. Ich hatte jetzt für meine Bewerbung an der FH das Thema Sport, deswegen hatt ich das noch im Kopf. Setz dir ein Thema und überleg dann da Ideen dazu, das macht es leichter wie wenn du einfach alles offen hast.Wenn dir nix gutes einfällt, wechsel das Thema und immer so weiter.

Ich hoffe, das konnt dir weiterhelfen.
Schöne Grüße, 
Opi


----------



## julchen (6. September 2007)

Hallo,
danke schon mal für die Tipps und tollen Ideen.

Ja, genau in so eine Richtung sollte es gehen. Allerdings weiss ich nicht, ob das mit der Glatze nicht falsch verstanden werden kann, mit weniger glänzen. Wenn man das in Bezug auf unsere Software sieht, könnte man meinen, diese könnte nicht sehr viel, allerdings mit dem bissel was Sie kann ist es effizient. Hast Du vielleicht eine andere Idee.

Also wie gesagt wir haben eine Verwaltungssoftware für Versicherungsvermittler. Ich möchte mit der Werbung etwas aus dem Rahmen fallen, was die Konkurrenz so macht. Die zeigen immer nur biedere Vermittler in Anzügen usw.. Wir wollen ja aufmerksamkeit erregen und zeigen, dass unsere Software gut ist und sich von den anderen abhebt.

Das mit dem Golf ist auch eine gute Idee gewesen.

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## Ex1tus (6. September 2007)

was mir jetzt ganz *spontan* einfällt, ist ein auffälliges Auto, das irgendwo runter/darüber-springt, während andere -langweilige- Autos einen anderen längeren, komplizierteren Weg nehmen.


----------

